# Klappmenü !? einbauen !



## BastiS (25. August 2004)

Suche ein TUT oder vielleicht auch hier jemanden der mir ein Klappmenü bauen kann !

http://www.blackeg6.de soll dann das Menü mit eingebaut werden !

währe sehr nett wenn mir jemanden Helfen könnte ! Da ich noch am Anfang der HP-Kunst bin 

mega thanks euch allen

Basti


----------



## Gumbo (25. August 2004)

Definiere „Klappmenü“.


----------



## defc0n1 (27. August 2004)

Hi,

ich nehme mal an du meinst ein DropDown-Menü,oder?
Wo willst du das denn auf deiner Seite einbauen bei einem Link oder was?
Schreib doch bitte ein bisschen genauer was genau du erreichen möchtest.

Du hast deine Seite ja mit Dreamwaver erstellt. Ich habe Dreamwaver zwar noch nie benutzt bin mir aber fast sicher das eine Funktion für ein DropDown-Menü enthalten sein muss.
Also schau dir das nochmal an und wenn du nicht weiterkommst frag nochmal.
Gruß

Fabian


----------



## Mann-im-Mond (28. August 2004)

Schau doch mal hier nach ;-)
hats sehr schöne "klappmenüs" *lol

http://www.dynamicdrive.com/dynamicindex1/index.html


----------



## BastiS (18. Oktober 2004)

habe mal ein einfaches menü gebaut 

schaut mal auf meiner hp !


----------

